# Why are ENTJ's charming?



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Let me apologize in advance if any of this is at all offensive, or if this has been talked about before. This might be stupid, but I just wanted to know if anyone shared the sentiment.

Every ENTJ I've known (four, for the record) was incredibly charming. They were the type of person you wanted to impress, and they could tell a perfect joke and lead with ease. And in a sense, you wanted them to lead, they just felt so competent. My ENTJ aunt has plenty of dedicated friends and can climb the social ladder of her job with perfect ease, yet she jokingly calls herself a sociopath. My ENTJ professor could constantly make the entire class laugh, and he was broadly respected. An ENTJ my age was able to charm those around him with ease and make friends within minutes.

Why is this if Fe is generally considered to be what makes people broadly charming or appealing? An ENTJ should theoretically use Fe the _least_ of all functions, yet many ENTJ's I've known are very in touch with those around them. Is it perhaps the Ni insight into the way others will react, coupled with extroversion? Or perhaps is it due to confidence, which many ENTJ's I know have plenty of? Or, most likely, is it just that I'm personally charmed by them?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Haha ha


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think they are charming.
(Sorry just no)

They are usually in most cases highly intelligent, persuasive, decisive, and direct which I think many can appreciate the value in those attributes. 

I actually am dating an ENTJ. I wouldn't call him charming at all. Actually lol the complete lack of Fe makes him very uncharming :laughing:. Obviously there are traits I like in him to be dating him. But I do not view him as charming (like at all :laughing: ). You sure you know 4 ENTJs who are charming or possibly did you mistake an ESTP or ENFJ (charming) as an ENTJ.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

The correct question to ask is why did you find those four ENTJs you've met to be charming. Can't answer that for you, but I'll say that the couple of ENTJs I've known have been more refreshing than charming.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't think of any ENTJs that I know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I do know an ENTP who is surprisingly charming and charismatic despite being incredibly weird and off-putting to many.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Almost all the online ones I've ever known were trolls, even if they didn't comprehend it themselves. The few that weren't weren't what I'd call charming, and I don't recall anyone else saying so. Well, not counting them...


----------



## goldensquid2000 (Sep 9, 2017)

@ Previous post
Sounds like a mistype. As my ENTJ mother says "Trolling on forums is inefficient, I'll just run for Supreme Dictator and make everyone's life hell from there" :laughing:


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

goldensquid2000 said:


> s my ENTJ mother says "Trolling on forums is inefficient, I'll just run for Supreme Dictator and make everyone's life hell from there" :laughing:


So did she or was it an idle threat? :bwink:


----------



## goldensquid2000 (Sep 9, 2017)

Santa Gloss said:


> So did she or was it an idle threat? :bwink:


Apparently her slaves haven't finished constructing the death ray yet, so I think we can take a breather for now :kitteh:

Then again, she always takes people by surprise, so...

Aww crap :sad:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm also liable to question your definition of charming and your typing ability, 
before I let you call ENTJs charming.
Charismatic sure, charming... 
well I wouldn't say that an ENTJ couldn't develop it, but I wouldn't call it inbuilt.
Te is after all an objective cold formula, and can only lend itself to charm if charm is part of the formula.
So it isn't impossible to have charm as an ENTJ, but again it isn't inbuilt.
Fe types are far more likely to have charm, as feeling sort of demands it in some ways.
Yet again, they don't have to have it, but it becomes sort of like reverse, 
what unlikely scenario robbed the Fe of charm?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Because they are Zeuses landed on Earth trying to survive.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Red Magician, I agree charismatic would be the better word. I was trying to figure out what the proper word was as I typed it out. Charismatic is more fitting.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

By mistake, mostly.


----------

